# Wie viel dB entsprichte eigentlich 1Sone?



## Pizzatoni (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich wollt mal fragen wie viel dB 1Sone entspricht? Ich bin nämlich zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Lüfter für meine CPU.

Gruß,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
soweit ich weiss kann man das nicht umrechnen weil Sone ein Wert ist der die Lautstärke angibt und db den Schaldruck.
Aber ich hab oft gehört das die lüfter von Noiseblocker leise sein sollen.

Mfg Veriquitas


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Oktober 2009)

Wikipedia hilft.  LINK


----------



## D.Knatterton (20. Oktober 2009)

Für alle die nicht so viel Lesen wollen mal ein Auszug:

 Einem Lautstärkepegel von 40 Phon wird die Lautheit 1 Sone zugeordnet.

 Eine Lautstärke von 40 Phon ist definiert durch die Lautstärke eines Sinustons  mit der Frequenz 1 kHz und einem Schalldruckpegel von 40 dB. [Einheitszeichen dB(A)]

 Normale Unterhaltung,
  1 m entfernt;                                  40–50   dB;* ~   1–2 sone*

 Sehr ruhiges Zimmer;                   20–30   dB;*     ~   0,15–0,4 sone*

 Blätterrauschen,
  ruhiges Atmen;                             10   dB;*          ~   0,02 sone**


sone*  1|   2 |      48 |     16 |      32 |     64 |       128 |       256 |     512 | 1024*

phon* 40 |   50 |    60 |    70 |    80 |     90 |    100 |     110 |      120 |     130 |        140

 Alles andere wie von „conner75“ angegeben in Wikipedia.


----------

